# Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?



## Karpfenchamp (28. Februar 2005)

Hi ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von verschiedenen Sorten von Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits haltet.|kopfkrat Ich wollte die vielleicht mal 1-2Monate fischen.#6 Also welche Sorte gefällt euch am besten? Oder haltet ihr von der Marke nichts?#c Ich würde mich über viele Antworten freuen#6. Hier die Sorten: 1) Matrix-Boilies   2) Sushi-Imperial  3) Vision X Boilies.      Welche findet ihr am besten?


----------



## Carpjunky (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Moinsen
Bei dem einen Laufen die Knödel ganz gut bei dem anderen nicht!Ich schätz ma das die Meinungen hier auseinander gehen!!!Mein Bruder hat mit dem Pro Mix ganz gut gefangen!!


Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Wenn ich mal selber drehe , nehm ich immer Pro Mix als Basismix von Pelzer, ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## Lightning_thor (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Hallo, ich habe mit den Pelzer Boilies eigentlich immer ganz gute erfahrungen gemacht. Habe schon mit Peanut, Hanf geangelt und habe unter anderem damit einen 18 1/2 Pf karpfen an der Eider gefangen.
Mit Pelzer kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen. 
Matrix bzw. Vision X sind aber nur die Serien von Pelzer. 
Ich würde Fischboilies z.b. nehmen wenn ihr Muscheln im Gewässer habt. alles andere musst du ausprobieren was fängig ist.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

muscheln haben wir schon. Aber nicht viele. Ich kenn nur einen kleinen See wo es viele von denen gibt. Was meint ihr? Gibt es in der Elbe viele muscheln? Ich meine in einem Nebenarm


----------



## Warius (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> muscheln haben wir schon. Aber nicht viele. Ich kenn nur einen kleinen See wo es viele von denen gibt. Was meint ihr? Gibt es in der Elbe viele muscheln? Ich meine in einem Nebenarm



Zumindest gibt es in verschiedenen Buhnen Dreikantmuscheln in Hülle und Fülle...Schon mehrfach hingen sie bei mir beim twistern am Haken oder haben die Sehne durchgeschnippelt!

Grüsse Warius


----------



## BigBaitrunner (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Hallo,

Halte nichts von Pelzerbaits !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lg´BigBait


----------



## robertb (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Pelzer Murmeln laufen bei uns prima, haben dafakto ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Hab lustiger Weise mit den Vision X (die billigsten) bisher die grössten Fische gefangen muss aber nix heissen.


----------



## Blackmax (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Mal funktionierts, mal geht er nicht. Matrix und Cobana waren die fängisten. Seit 2 Jahren probierten wir immer wieder andere Pelzer Sorten aus, aber außer den beiden ging kein andere Pelzer Bait. Komisch.
Seit 2005 benutze ich aber nur noch Selfmade und DT. 

Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, aber seit 2004 geht mir diese Frima "Pelzer" auf den Kecks!? Die Berichte vom Herr Pelzer, nö, die gefallen mir überhaupt nicht. Überall stehen die "Neuen Super Baits" von denen und einer ist besser als der andere.
Die Gerüchte sind ja auch jedem bekannt.
Ich glaube denen gehts nur noch um den Umsatz. Andauernd gibts doch was neues. 
Wer Erfolg hat, sollte aber weiterhin treu bleiben.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Hab mit Matrix besch... gefangen, Coobana is gut und die Matrix Pellets sind super zum anfüttern.


----------



## Gunnar. (2. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Habe vergangenes Jahr mit Sushi sehr gut gefangen und mir für dieses Jahr nen "Doppelzentner" bestellt.

@Big Bait,


> Halte nichts von Pelzerbaits !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!


Eine Begründung deinerseits würde diese Aussage verständlich machen.


----------



## robertb (3. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Habe vergangenes Jahr mit Sushi sehr gut gefangen und mir für dieses Jahr nen "Doppelzentner" bestellt.



Hossa, da hast aber zugelangt, wie schaut der Preis bei den Sushis aus bei der Menge ?


----------



## Fliegenfisch (3. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Servus @ll

Also ich hab nur gute Erfahrungen mit Matrix gemacht doch besser fing bei uns Sushi von Pelzer.
Ich fisch dieses Jahr weiter die beiden Produkte und Frolicboilies dazu.
Am besten fing ich immer mit einem Schneemann.

Gruß
Fliegenfisch


----------



## Kruse (3. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Moin Moin,
ich habe die Matix++ mit einem Vanille Dip zusammen ausprobiert, hat letztes Jahr ganz gut gefangen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Halte davon genau soviel/wenig wie von den *anderen Herstellern*...
"mal gehts mal nicht" 

doch wenn man Zeit hat ist jede Kugel fängig behaupte ich mal .

nehm aber am liebsten die Selbstgemachten vom Bruder
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Gunnar. (3. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Hi Robert,
Den Doppelzentner bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen.Beachte die *"****" *!
Bis jetzt sieht die Bestellung so aus.
- Sushi Chunks 28kg = 110 €
- Sushi Boilie 14kg = 70 €
- Sushi Pop Up 6 Gläser = 27 €
Ist aber nicht alles nur für mich , mein Sohn angelt auch.


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mit Matrix besch... gefangen, Coobana is gut und die Matrix Pellets sind super zum anfüttern.



Mein Sohn hat mit Matrix nix gefangen.....


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Robert,
> Den Doppelzentner bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen.Beachte die *"****" *!
> Bis jetzt sieht die Bestellung so aus.
> - Sushi Chunks 28kg = 110 €
> ...


 
Da ist der Herr Pelzer aber reich geworden#d . Du bist an ihn 207€ für Köder und anfutter losgeworden#d


----------



## robertb (3. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Da kenn ich andere Leute die im Jahr an die Tausend Taler verfüttern  |rolleyes 

Und 5 Euro für ein Kilo Sushi Boilies, bzw. 4,50 für ein Glas Popup sind ein guter Preis  #6 

@ Gunnar schick mir mal bitte deinen Händler per PM muss meine Munitionsbestände auch noch auffrischen  #h


----------



## Fliegenfänger (3. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Es gibt da einen Film "So fängt man Karpfen" mit Markus Pelzer. Ich glaube damals hat er noch kein eigenes Karpfen-Programm im Handel gehabt. Da angelt er u.a. mit Teig, Werbung für irgendwelche Pelzer-Boilies gibt es da nicht. Ich finde den Film sehr gut, man sollte sich den unbedingt ansehen. Ich habe noch keine Pelzer-Boilies probiert. Im Agrarhandel um die Ecke bekomme ich da einige Säcke Mais für das gleiche Geld, mein Motto ist ohnehin: Zurück zu den Wurzeln, angeln wie vor 20 Jahren mit Mais, Kartoffel u. Teig. Auch so fängt man Karpfen u. entlastet den Geldbeutel. Wer Geld im Überfluß hat kann durchaus mit dem Zeug angeln, Karpfen wird man schon damit fangen.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*



			
				Fliegenfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt da einen Film "So fängt man Karpfen" mit Markus Pelzer. Ich glaube damals hat er noch kein eigenes Karpfen-Programm im Handel gehabt. Da angelt er u.a. mit Teig, Werbung für irgendwelche Pelzer-Boilies gibt es da nicht. Ich finde den Film sehr gut, man sollte sich den unbedingt ansehen. Ich habe noch keine Pelzer-Boilies probiert. Im Agrarhandel um die Ecke bekomme ich da einige Säcke Mais für das gleiche Geld, mein Motto ist ohnehin: Zurück zu den Wurzeln, angeln wie vor 20 Jahren mit Mais, Kartoffel u. Teig. Auch so fängt man Karpfen u. entlastet den Geldbeutel. Wer Geld im Überfluß hat kann durchaus mit dem Zeug angeln, Karpfen wird man schon damit fangen.
> 
> Gruß Fliegenfänger



Das kenne ich noch zur genüge und wenn man die Koder in den "Fressstrassen" der Karpfen auslegt, klappt es noch heute. Nur ist das mittlerweile eiene andere "Welt" des Karpfenfischens geworden. We
r kennt denn heute noch das Gefühl, einen 14 pfünder ( weiss ich, kleiner Fisch ) an einer Centre Pin zu drillen.....


----------



## Gunnar. (3. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

@Fliegenfänger,


> angeln wie vor 20 Jahren mit Mais, Kartoffel u. Teig. Auch so fängt man Karpfen u. entlastet den Geldbeutel


Achja , die gute alte Kartoffel fängt heute noch so gut wie früher.Wenn die "Wunderkugeln" versagen , binde ich sie noch heute an. Und Mais , ja da ist hier das Problem das sich die K 1-2 und die Weisfische sehr schnell darauf stürzen.Wenn mir das dann zu sehr auf den Geist geht bind ich lieber Boilies mit Mais oder Kartoffelgeschmack an . Zumal diese erheblich preisgünstiger sind als zB. die Pelzerknödel.

@Rainer,


> Nur ist das mittlerweile eine andere "Welt" des Karpfenfischens geworden


Ob es auf die Frage welche "Welt" die "bessere" ist , eine objektive Antwort gibt? Ich kann mich noch gut an die "andere Welt" erinnern. War auch nicht besser oder schlechter ....................nur eben anders.Wobei mir die heutige Welt mit allen Drumm un d Drann mehr Spaß macht. Erfolg oder Mißerfolg mal ausgeklammert.............

@Robert,


> Gunnar schick mir mal bitte deinen Händler per PM muss meine Munitionsbestände auch noch auffrischen


Die Preise sind das Ergebnis eines "langen Verhandlungstages" *LOL*.Der Händler will sein Karpfenprogram von grundauf erneuern bzw. neu aufbauen.Selber hat er von der Karpfenangelei wenig Dunst.Hab ihm da einwenig geholfen.Und wie kann sich ein Händler bedanken????


----------



## Manni1980 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Hi Robert,

schau doch mal bei Wilkerling vorbei, der hat auch gute Preise für Matrix und Sushi Boilies und Chunks! Vielleicht machen sie es ja noch ein bichen billiger, wenn du große Mengen nimmst!

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalog/index.php


----------



## Gunnar. (3. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*



> schau doch mal bei Wilkerling vorbei


Genau , nen günstigeren hab ich online noch nicht gefunden. Zumal ich mit dem Laden nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe!


----------



## bodenseepeter (3. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Ich kann mich nur anschließen: Mal fängt´s, mal nicht.
Zum Thema Alternaivköder:

Es gibt da so ei uraltes Küchenhilfsmittel um Melonen- oder Apfelkugen (Durchmesse etwa 1,5 cm) zu schneiden. Genau damit schnitze ich mir meine Boilies - aus Kartoffeln!

Es fängt prima!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Manche Leute haben scheints immer noch nicht den Sinn von Boilies begriffen: Extremwürfe überstehen, Weissfischresistenz, Anfütterbarkeit auf 100m, Längeres im Wasser sein Überstehen ohne Köderwechsel. Andererseits kann ich mir das "Boilies sind ******** und teuer oder beides"-Vorurteil nicht erklären.

Nicht Sinn von Boilies: Den Karpfen den Appetit auf andere Nahrungsmittel verderben  

Klar gibts Alternativen zu Boilies, IM NAHBEREICH und bei GERINGEM WEISSFISCHBESTAND oder UNTER INKAUFNAHME VON VIELEN BEIFÄNGEN.

Just Monsters
Holger
der die Pelzer teils ganz Brauchbar findet, aber keine Readys mehr benutzt


----------



## robertb (4. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

@ Gunnar & Manni 

Danke für den Tip dann werd ich mal auch meine Verhandlungskünste aktivieren  |supergri


----------



## DjBaumi (5. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Ich benutze fast ausschließlich Pelzer Baits , vor allem den Red Spice Mix von Pelzer.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Leute ich gehe morgen mit meinem Vater mal zu einer kleinen Angelmesse bei uns. Ich wollte mir da vielleicht mal Sushi-Imperial Boilies zulegen. Weis einer wás die normal pro kilo kosten? Wieviel müsste ich kaufen um testen zu können ob die wirklich bei uns was fangen? 2 kilo müssten es schon sein oder?


----------



## Pilkman (10. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Meist werden die Sushi Imperial von Pelzer in 3,5 Kilo-Eimern oder in großen 12kg-Eimern angeboten. Für den 3,5 Kilo-Eimer kannst Du ca. 27-30 Euro rechnen, macht also ´nen Kilopreis von 7,70-8,50 Euro. Anders kenne ich die gar nicht.

Stichwort Aussage zur Fängigkeit: Das geht genau genommen wohl erst nach einer Saison unter wechselnden Bedingungen, am besten konsequent als Konkurrent zu anderen Ködern gefischt - eine Rute so, die andere Rute so. Dann hat man eine Aussage, die man für sich verwerten kann.


----------



## Janis (10. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Hi,
ich fische mit Matrix und habe auch schon schöne Fische damit gefangen.Der grösste war soviel ich noch weis,an die 40Pfund


----------



## Pilkman (10. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*



			
				Janis schrieb:
			
		

> .... der grösste war soviel ich noch weis,an die 40Pfund



Na, na, na... sowas vergißt man doch nicht einfach...


----------



## dropback (11. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Na, na, na... sowas vergißt man doch nicht einfach...


Wieso? Ein 40er kann ja wohl schon mal in der Masse untergehen... |supergri


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Ich habe mir keine boilies gekauft. Die hatten da nur welche von Top-Secret und die finde ich nicht so gut wie die von Pelzer-Baits


----------



## Manni1980 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Hi Karpfenchamp,

ich habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit den Pelzer Murmeln, aber ich glaube nicht das sich die Pelzer und die Top Secret Boilies viel nehmen wenn es um Qualität geht! So hoch wird der Nährwert der Pelzer Boiles auch nicht sein, oder? Und wenn du mit den Top Secret Boilies nicht die riesen Futterorgien veranstaltest kannst du mit ihnen auch gut fangen! Ein Bekannter von mir hat alle Fische in den letzten zwei Jahren auf Top Secret gefangen und ich habe letztes Jahr auch fast nur mit Top Secret gefischt und auch Fische damit gefangen. Aber da ich richtig gute Boilies haben möchte rolle ich ab diesem Jahr meine Knödel selber!


----------



## carphunterx (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

wenn der karpfen richtig hunger hat frisst er sogar pler und top secret^^


----------



## Schleie! (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*



> wenn der Karpfen richtig hunger hat frisst er sogar pler und top secret^^



Aber auch nicht mehr als 2-3 Kugeln, dann haut er ab, weils ihm zu bitter is ^^


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

eine Kugel reicht zum fangen ja auch aus!


----------



## colognecarp (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Wenn der Karpfen richtig Hunger hat und kein Bock auf eure Murmeln hat zieht er sich seine Muscheln wieder rein


----------



## Schleie! (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*



> eine Kugel reicht zum fangen ja auch aus!



Das mag sein, aber das ist dann wie ein 6er im Lotto, der sich nicht wiederholen wird


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Oha , dann wäre ich mehrfacher Multimillionär.......


----------



## Schleie! (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

vorausgesetzt du fischt nicht unbedingt in einem puff, sondern an einem naturbelassenen see, möchte ich meinen - ja!

warum sollte man sonst füttern? was ist sinn des fütterns? die fische an den platz zu locken und am platz zu halten, wenn sie da sind. geht schlecht mit einem einzigen knödel.


----------



## biggold (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Oha , dann wäre ich mehrfacher Multimillionär.......



dann solltest du dir wirklich langsam mal einen lottoschein holen!


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Also , ein Puffangler bin ich nicht.Irgentwelche überbesetzte Vereinsgewässer haben wir hier auch nicht. Bleiben normale Naturgewässer übrig.
Geangelt wird bei mir zu 95% mit Pop-up. Angefüttern tu ich eh sehr wenig ( Ausnahme bei Grasern). Aber wenn , dann außschließlich Partikelfutter und oder Heilbutpellets. Vorgefüttert wird bei mir nie.Futterboilies kommen bei mir etrem selten - fast nie zum Einsatz.


----------



## biggold (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

...95%..., ...sehr wenig..., ...ausnahme...,...aber wenn, dann..., ...ausschließlich..., ...und oder...,...nie..., ...extrem selten..., ...fast nie...

boah, ich werd nich schlau drauß!

stand da nicht vorher klar und deutlich was von nur einer murmel?!


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Och du oller Erbsenzähler

Sicher hab ich in all den Jahren auch mal ne handvoll Boilies verfuttert.........und ich habe auch mal andere Köder als Boilies angebunden.
Wollt eigentlich nur darstellen wie ich in 9999 von 10000 Angeltagen vorgehe bzw. vorgegangen bin.


----------



## Schleie! (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

@biggold: :vik::vik::vik:


Nun denn, wenn du meinst das das den großen Erfolg bringt - eine einzige Kugel - so sei es.

Ich jedenfalls halte an meiner Meinung und Erfahrung fest.


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

@Schleie


> Nun denn, wenn du meinst das das den großen Erfolg bringt - eine einzige Kugel - so sei es.
> Es ist einfach nur eine andere Art der Angelei - mehr nicht.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls halte an meiner Meinung und Erfahrung fest.
> Hab nicht das geringste dagegen.Ich werde mich hüten andere Erfahrungen anzuzweifeln.Dafür angel ich schon zu lange und kenne mehr als nur schwarz-weiß.....


----------



## Schneidy (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Also ich fische nun seit 2 Jahren Boilies von Pelzer und fange recht gut


----------



## Joschihika (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Meiner Meinung nach sind Pelzer Boilies Einsteigerboilies. Ich kenne keinen erfahrenen Angler der noch Pelzer Baits fischt. Da ist meiner Meinung nach viel Meinungsmache in den Boilies. Grosse Fische fangen vor Allem junge und unerfahrene Angler. Die alten Hasen wissen, dass der Herr Pelzer auch nur mit Wasser kocht.


----------



## atsm123 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

WAS sind den die über Boilies wo mit die 30kg kaprfen gefangen werden ?


----------



## Jigga2010 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*



atsm123 schrieb:


> WAS sind den die über Boilies wo mit die 30kg kaprfen gefangen werden ?




|bigeyes Ich nix verstehen


----------



## atsm123 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Welche Boilies benutzen den die Profis :vik:


----------



## Friedfischschreck (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Self-Mades !

Günstiger und genauso fängig wie die Ready-Mades...


----------



## Schleie! (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Mit jedem guten Boilie kannste einen großen Fisch fangen.


----------



## AltBierAngler (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

zu teuer


----------



## carphunterx (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

selfmades sind top ... starbaits sind günstig und ok ... nutrabaits sind gut , tt baits sind gut ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

Mein Kumpel hat mit den Pelzer "Coobana" schon viele Fische fangen können. 

Er schwört drauf.#6

Ist so zu sagen sein Standardboilie, dem er vertraut und von dem er nur selten abweicht wenn die Fische partout nicht wollen.


#h#h#h


----------



## carphunterx (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von den Boilies der Marke Pelzerbaits?*

die coobana sind echt ok .. die fisch ich sogar hin und wieder mal


----------

